# Samick Ultra Agula vs Samick Masters



## artoniony (Oct 2, 2008)

Anybody know the different between Samick Ultra Agula vs Samick Masters risers?

Some topic at this forum talk like - Samick Ultra Agula for ladies and Samick Masters for men.

But two Korean national team men's shoot with Samick Ultra Agula!

As well one woman shoot Samick Masters!

So, how can tell one from the other?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

well....they LOOK different....both are excellent risers and are used by many elite archers not only in korea but in many parts of asia and europe....


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

This link has pictures of both. I understand the Master to be a fairly stiff riser, but have never actually shot either.

http://k1-archery.com/recurvebows/riser_index.php


----------



## pbostrom (Jun 7, 2007)

i havnt shot a masters yet, but i own an ultra and its sweet, its fairly heavy(well im used to fiberbow duh) and the finish is very very good, dont let the pictures betray you.

in functionality both risers got the same settings. so its just about looks and feel


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

the masters is a very nice riser. try and shoot both but also just so you know it looks like the ultra is out of production. it looks to have been replaced by the athlete


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

The Athlete is a "lesser" model than the Ultra. I inquired with Samick personally about the Ultra and why they weren't making it when so many Olympic archers shoot it - it took more medals than any other single riser model in Beijing.

Their response was that manufacturing costs were so high on the Ultra that they couldn't make enough profit on them. There is a new riser coming out soon that is the replacement for the Ultra.

I just bought a new bow last month and chose the Ultra, even though it is out of production. It has a very solid history, is simple and I prefer it's looks over the Masters - but that's personal preference. You can find it from some online stores and I believe Samick has some stock that they will distribute to resellers but it is not listed on their website.

K1-archery, Altservices and an Australian site still sells them.

The Ultra was used to win at least 9 of 24 medals in Beijing.... Combined with the Masters, Samick took over half of the medals in Beijing.
Women Team Gold - 2 (3rd was a Masters)
Women Team Silver - 3
Men Team Gold - 1 (1 other was a Masters)
Individual Silver men
Individual Gold women
Individual Silver women


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

this is sure to become a collector's item....better get one while you can....assuming you like to shoot them..


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

well has any one seen the resemblance between the Ultra Ugula and the Hoyt Avalon, i think you will be suprised..... ^__^


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

s26286603 said:


> well has any one seen the resemblance between the Ultra Ugula and the Hoyt Avalon, i think you will be suprised..... ^__^


I noticed that as well 

SAMICK ULTRA AGULLA









HOYT AVALON


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

Even seen the KAP WINSTAR 2 ?
also resemblance the Hoyt Avalon.


----------

